# ESTPs rule! O_o (what does that face mean?)



## gobbycoot (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello...my husband just did a coaching course for work, and MBTI was a big part of his training. Wow...it's just so uncanny how accurate these 16 pigeonholes are! I can't remember how I stumbled onto this site earlier this evening, but I thought it might be a laugh to take part until I lose interest...we'll see how long that takes. :tongue: 

Oh, yeah...there was something on tv about Isambad Kingdom Brunel, and I was curious about his type. Google search=here I am! 

*wave at everyone* Helooooo!

Happy threading,
Kathy xo
:happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings gobbycoot and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum gobbycoot. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome!

The  face denotes skepticism, or is often used after something strange or something that doesn't make sense. Unless you were kidding and already knew what it meant xD!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard to PC, yargh.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

We do rule eh?


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum *:happy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome: please enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to PerC! <3


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

lets be friends! ::HUG:: roud:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay. I have to ask. It's been bugging me. What the hell is a gobbycoot?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I rule over my ESTP though. :wink: He isn't boss.
Welcome.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome!

The face means, um yeah....since my father is ESTP it's hard to argue your statement. I am finally done with teenage rebellion so I can finally admit you guys really get the job done like no one. 

Glad you're here. I hope you will be sharing your thoughts because as I am very interested to learn.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

hi! welcome to PC. I love u ESTP's too!roud:


----------

